# What happened to Gwinnett Mugs



## PappyHoel (Jul 14, 2014)

What happen to http://www.gwinnettmugs.com/  .  I used to check it daily to find out what criminals lived near me in Gwinnett County.  The site has been down for a while now.  

Also, Dekalb Mugs is no longer available, http://www.dekalbmugs.com/.  Was there a new law passed that says we cant look?


----------



## mickbear (Jul 15, 2014)

yep, new law passed


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2014)

http://www.henryherald.com/news/2014/apr/25/gov-deal-signs-mugshot-bill/


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 15, 2014)

If you live in Gwinett, you don't have to look that hard. 

There's some rough areas out that way.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 15, 2014)

It is "insensitive" and "prejudiced" to show these "mugs"


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 15, 2014)

In Gwinnett they all have the same social security number anyway


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 16, 2014)

Kendallbearden said:


> If you live in Gwinett, you don't have to look that hard.
> 
> There's some rough areas out that way.



Don't live there anymore, but I have rental property there.  Gwinnett mugs was one of the reasons I moved.  I was able to see all the degenerates that lived around me.  Not to mention all the illegal immigrants that were on hold for immigration status.  

That bill seems misguided.  It's a shame.


----------



## GONoob (Jul 16, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Don't live there anymore, but I have rental property there.  Gwinnett mugs was one of the reasons I moved.  I was able to see all the degenerates that lived around me.  Not to mention all the illegal immigrants that were on hold for immigration status.
> 
> That bill seems misguided.  It's a shame.



Wow, the ignorance on this forum is mind boggling. You have no idea what you're talking about. 

Source: My immigrant mother is a lawyer lol


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2014)

GONoob said:


> Wow, the ignorance on this forum is mind boggling. You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Source: My immigrant mother is a lawyer lol


 people should use what ever means they choose to pick a home. He chose his, and it's none of your business. You can call it ignorant if you choose too. 

I guess I am ignorant too, because I wouldnt live in gwimexico if you paid me.

On second thought, I enjoy some well placed ignorance.

I forgot to add, my mother was a immigrant.


----------



## GONoob (Jul 16, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> people should use what ever means they choose to pick a home. He chose his, and it's none of your business. You can call it ignorant if you choose too.
> 
> I guess I am ignorant too, because I wouldnt live in gwimexico if you paid me.
> 
> ...



You're right its none of my business. I should've clarified that I was talking about the latter part of his comment. Typing on a phone is hard


----------



## lonesome dove (Jul 17, 2014)

gwimexico? dear GOD don't go north to Hall County! 

I was born and raised in Sugar Hill. It is amazing how much that entire area has grown in the last 45 years. My parents still live in the same house. Needless to say, that subdivision has and is changing A LOT.


----------

